
Plants emit ultrasonic 'scream' when they are hurt, researchers find - rhegart
https://www.yahoo.com/news/plants-emit-ultrasonic-scream-when-they-are-hurt-researchers-find-190342671.html
======
loopback_device
Original article: [https://www.livescience.com/plants-squeal-when-
stressed.html](https://www.livescience.com/plants-squeal-when-stressed.html)

